# What do people think of video game music?



## blueturbo (Apr 5, 2009)

Many people hate video game music but for some reason I like it. What do you think? If you like any particular tunes, why not tell me.

I like metropolis in Ratchet and Clank 3


----------



## Clown Town (Apr 5, 2009)

8 Bit music = epic win


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 5, 2009)

Um, you might as well just make a poll asking "Do you like music?". If it's good, I like it...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 5, 2009)

I like most video game scores. There are a few that I just don't like though.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Um, you might as well just make a poll asking "Do you like music?". If it's good, I like it...


I'm gonna go with ZF on this one.

Most video game music isn't that bad, with the exception of a few games. (coughSoniccough)


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 5, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I find the Daytime music in Sonic Unleashed pretty catchy, but that's just your opinion.


----------



## Tyrai (Apr 5, 2009)

If its fast paced with a rock/metal-ish tune to it then I like it. Some remix's are also good.

The majority of Final Fantasy and Devil May Cry music is what I prefer.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 5, 2009)

music from zelda


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 5, 2009)

It depends, I know that I can sit on Brawl listening to songs like Luigi's Mansion Theme and Unfounded Revenge. I mostly listen to Unfounded Revenge though ^^'


----------



## Joe (Apr 5, 2009)

I liked the music in GTA: SA.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic Boooooom, Sonic Boooooom.

good times. =D


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 6, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Um, you might as well just make a poll asking "Do you like music?". If it's good, I like it...


I couldn't care less about whether you like music or not. I just wanted to know how many people liked video game music  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 6, 2009)

I ususally enjoy VG music, although some of it is rather lame. The music that plays during the assault mission in Timesplitters 2 is an all-time fav next to all of the generic stuff (Mario theme, Zelda "I got somethin rare lawl" music)


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 6, 2009)

The most epic tune ever is SSBB spear pillar remix.


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 6, 2009)

I love VG music, especilly MGS, got some on my psp


----------



## child911 (Apr 8, 2009)

Video games live is mostly all about video game music, really cool show BTW!


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 9, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> Video games live is mostly all about video game music, really cool show BTW!


Hmm... That sounds interesting. I might have to watch it.


----------



## MygL (Apr 9, 2009)

Any music from Earthbound/Mother

Except Monkeys Cave in Mother 2


----------

